# Marina Slim filters - anyone know what plastic they're made of?



## ibbica (Nov 20, 2012)

Alright, so I _might_ have tried to push a _little_ too hard trying to get the 'levelling' disk on the filter bottom to get into its hole... 

I now have a Marina Slim filter with a crack in the bottom. So, not good. But it seems an easy enough fix, just need to use the right sealant! Problem is that nowhere in the packaging or instructions or on the filter itself can I find what type of plastic it's made from. I'm trying to get through to Hagen, but in the meantime... anyone here know exactly what type of plastic the filter body's made of?

Since it's hard and clear I'd guess that it's polycarbonate, but would rather be certain before I 'melt' a big hole in the bottom or something


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I just use plumbers
Glue. PVC. I've fixed a lot of plastic things with it. It
Melts it together.


----------



## ibbica (Nov 20, 2012)

In case anyone else is ever curious... Hagen got back to me, turns out the filter body's made of ABS (acrylonitrile butadiene styrene)


----------

